# Vimperator!!!

## lucapost

Avevo intenzione di segnalare questa estensione in Off The Wall, ma ho deciso che un thread tutto suo se lo merita proprio:

https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/4891

Non c'è proprio limite...

----------

## cloc3

straordinario.

per nulla ot ...

intanto che mi impratichisco, farei subito notare questa cosa:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: To provide the most authentic Vim experience, the Firefox menubar and toolbar were hidden.
> 
> If you really need them, type: :set guioptions=mT to get them back. 
> ...

 

non è del tutto uguale a vim. per esempio, devo ancora trovare la modalità insert.

----------

## lavish

Lo conoscevo ma non ho ancora avuto il tempo di trovarlo. A voi come sembra all'atto pratico?

----------

## lucapost

Guardate che semplice è cercare con google:

```
:t cerca
```

Una cosa che proporrei allo sviluppatore è una sorta di autocompletamento dei link in bookmarks, lo troverei davvero utilissimo. Anche perchè scriversi ogni volta tutta l'url...

----------

## 102376

bho secondo me è inutile e scomodo, vado tanto bene con quello normale, perchè andare a farsi del male con vi

----------

## cloc3

non capisco. mi aspettavo di usare questo plugin come editor del codice html sottostante alla pagina, ma son oriuscito a trovare le istruzioni nell'howto. è possibile?

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> non capisco. mi aspettavo di usare questo plugin come editor del codice html sottostante alla pagina, ma son oriuscito a trovare le istruzioni nell'howto. è possibile?

 

Io guardando la pagina del plugin non ho nemmeno immaginato che potesse essere usato come editor del codice ... cosa ti ha dato l'impressione che potesse avere questa funzionalità ?

----------

## lavish

omg che figata   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> bho secondo me è inutile e scomodo, vado tanto bene con quello normale, perchè andare a farsi del male con vi

 

Perche' la filosofia di Superman e' unica, l'usabilita' no.

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  cosa ti ha dato l'impressione che potesse avere questa funzionalità ?

 

bè, per esempio il nome...

e poi è una vita che attendo questa funzionalità inclusa in un browser.

adoro l'editor integrato di konqueror, ma è solo in lettura.

seamonkey lo uso poco, perché lo trovo pesantuccio. e poi l'editor è esclusivamente html e non ha la visualizzazione a colori del codice.

----------

## lavish

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    cosa ti ha dato l'impressione che potesse avere questa funzionalità ? 
> 
> bè, per esempio il nome...
> 
> e poi è una vita che attendo questa funzionalità inclusa in un browser.
> ...

 

L'estensione webdeveloper http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/ non fa al caso tuo?

//EDIT: seamonkey, ps in mano, pesa meno di firefox  :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   bho secondo me è inutile e scomodo, vado tanto bene con quello normale, perchè andare a farsi del male con vi 
> 
> Perche' la filosofia di Superman e' unica, l'usabilita' no.

 

guarda che ho solo espresso una mia opinione, e secondo me resta inutile!

vorrei proprio fare un sondaggio fra un mese e constatare quante persone si sono messe seriamente ad usare sta funzionalità.

te, lavish, l'hai gia installato e lo stai usando???????

EDIT: al massimo si puo' usare con la barra attiva

ho inviato senza rileggere....  :Embarassed: Last edited by 102376 on Fri Sep 07, 2007 8:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'estensione webdeveloper http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/ non fa al caso tuo?
> 
> 

 

non può essere installato perché è incompatibile con firefox ???? saranno i 64 bit?

edit:  asino, c'è una versione apposta per firefox...

dopo ti doco se mi piace.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //EDIT: seamonkey, ps in mano, pesa meno di firefox 

 

non sapevo.

però ugualmente ha un aspetto ingombrante e un meccanismo balordo per la ricerca, che apre una odiosa finestra laterale.

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> te, lavish, l'hai gia installato e lo stai usando???????

 

si!(!!!!!!!)  :Razz: 

Mi piacciono le tue convinzioni di carattere assolutista comunque   :Laughing: 

//EDIT: ah forse ora ho decifrato il tuo post:

da  *Quote:*   

> guarda che o solo espresso una mia opinione, e secondo resta inutile! 

 

a "guarda che ho solo espresso una mia opinione, e secondo me resta inutile!" ?

Se cosi' fosse, ritiro quanto detto sulle convinzioni assolutiste  :Razz: 

//EDIT2: questo thread sta diventando una edit-parade   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

no. non mi piace tanto.

aggiunge una nuova barra complicatissima.

l'editor va cercato in fondo ad un menu lunghissimo di miscellanea.

ed è ben nascosto apposta. il codice non è colorato e compare a fianco della finestra interpretata.

a me piacerebbe una cosa del tutto asciutta. proprio come sarebbe l'editor di konqueror se avesse l'accesso in scrittura.

----------

## 102376

l'ho provato ma non l'ho trovato eccezzionale, 

troppa sintassi da ricordare, preferisco il classico mouse per navigare 

SEMPRE SECONDO LA MIA OPINIONE

----------

## lucapost

c'è qualche sopravvissuto? qualcuno lo usa ancora?

----------

## grick

Io lo uso da quando e' stato nominato su ossblog in combinazione con l'estensione Hit-a-Hint (che gia' utilizzavo)  :Smile: 

Ma c'e' anche da dire che adoro vim, la shell, dwm  e odio usare il mouse  :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

lo sto riprovando proprio ora...sono state aggiunte un bel pò di features dalla prima releas.

ora è decisamente più usabile!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

/EDIT che figata l'autocompletamento dei bookmarks!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

e funziona la ricerca anche con diversi motori, come nel search-engines originale

```
:t wikpedia vimperator
```

----------

## lucapost

Oltre a whitehart, tema acora non disponibile per firefox3, ho trovato questo splendido tema: full flat. 

Si integrano entrambi molto bene sia con vmperator che con dwm.

Mandi.

----------

